# Leisure Battery Charging



## 88884 (May 10, 2005)

I appologise if this subject has been done to death, however...

Just had the weekend away in Cardiff and having arrived at the site to discover no hook ups we got on with using the leisure battery, this has brought up a couple of questions. The van was on hookup at home for a few days before we left so I ssume the battery would be fully charged? we travelled 165 miles to the site so I would think that would also charge?. 
We had no problems with running out of power but when attempting to use the 12v TV it would come on for 15 seconds and then switch back to standby(blue screen, no pic) does this point to a battery problem or what I have always used the TV on mains before so have no other times on record. 

When I got home last night I checked the control panel to see if the battery had recharged and this was still showing red, it only has a red or green light no gauge unfortunately, I would have thought a 4 hour drive should have recharged the battery or am I being optomistic. My van is a Weinsberg and what documentation I do have is in German so i am not fully conversant with all the workings as I should be.

As an aside, always best to check the contents of the gas bottles before a trip...as running out at 8.30pm (both bottles) on a site with no gas available and its -6 outside was not the best way to start the weekend, lets just say it was as frosty inside as out...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You may have inadequate 12V wiring from the leisure battery to where you plug the TV in. Try connecting the TV directly to the battery terminals.

As for the rest, was the battery indicator "green" before you left, after it had been on hookup?

To do much more investigation, other than checking battery electrolyte levels, really requires a multimeter. Do you have one?

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Lets leave the charging or lack of until later.

First test's, connect to hookup and does the green battery light come on? do the living area lights get brighter on hook up? Also does the light go green when the engine is running?

A picture of the control panel would be very useful. you would be amazed at how many times its a switch position causing all the grief.

At first blush I would guess that the battery is duff, but if its not being "charged" on hook up further investigation needed.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi
> 
> At first blush I would guess that the battery is duff, but if its not being "charged" on hook up further investigation needed.


Hi all

I agree with all the above replies and can only add that maybe the battery has one duff cell, this would lower the available voltage and give the symptoms reported in Bratpacks post.....ie, they had available power for the weekend (capacity wise) but the voltage sensitive TV would not function.

Mike


----------



## 88884 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Guys, thanks for the help
The battery was showing 'green' before we set off

I did unfortunately let it get flat a month or so ago, would this damage it, I did check fluids inside when I put a charger on and it appeared to recharge ok, the battery is not that old, about 18 months.

I don't have a multimeter, if I borrow one what should the meter say and should it be when the engines running, on charge or just static.

I will try the tv plugged into the cigar lighter as this is the vans battery and see if that runs it, good idea?

Any help gratfully received as electrics go straight over my head

David


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi David

with the additional clues, I would say that the battery is dead, what you saw before set off is most likely little more than surface charge (like fools gold, no substance)

Forget the meter for now, hook up and see what happens, green light?, interior lights brighten? 

Same question but with Just engine running (hook up off)

Forget TV trials for now, sort out one thing at a time.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Interested in this thread! Have just brought motorhome home to top up and check everything prior to using for the season. Have had a fairly new battery (110 amp bought last summer) that has been on charge with a CTEK charger for sometime. Swopped with battery in motorhome and proceeded to check everything. All normal services worked well and as they should. However when I tried the TV on 12 volt it went straight into sleep mode. Previously have wired the 12V socket direct from the battery through a fuse and it has largely worked fine. Checked connections and they appear OK. Thought I would try TV through newly acquired 300w invertor. Connected invertor to battery and TV worked fine, however, charge indicator went down to off, lights were very dim, TV continued to work! Checked battery with multimeter prior to installing in motorhome and it was about 12.8, checked again after problem and it was 12.4. Having little knowledge in this area am at a loss as to where to start checking.
Any advice will be gratefully received.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian,

Sounds like you have poor connection(s) in your internal wiring from leisure batteries to equipment.

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

TV problem sounds like voltage drop

To check this out measure voltage at battery and then emmediately sheck at 12v TV socket.

Via invertor I am guessing you used the Cab ciggy socket?

What model Ctek?


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Have just switched mains off and taken readings. It was 12.87 at the battery and 12.92 at the 12v socket. This surprised me as I expected the socket to be lower. Tried this 3 times with similiar readings. 
Via invertor was direct from leisure battery with crocodile clips.

CTEK Multi XS 3600

Will take readings again in and hour.

Ian


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

Thats real twilight zone stuff, voltage gain??


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thought thats what you'd say. Have ordered another cheap multimeter from ebay so will check readings again in a few days.
Last reading just taken was 12.73 at battery and 12.75 at socket!!!!!
Ian


----------



## 88884 (May 10, 2005)

Further to my request for information last week, I checcked the battery this morning (albeit it hasn't been on charge all week since last weekend, but also hasn't been used and the reading was 11.44.

A battery going to the tip?

It is now on charge and this evening will be tested with a 'drop test?!'

David


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Brackpack said:


> It is now on charge and this evening will be tested with a 'drop test?!'


Hi David

This is all part of the "last rites" for your battery, they have to be performed .....but my advice ....get down to the accessory shop and get a new one....you will soon get over the pain of losing an old pal ..................and enjoy your new friend! :lol: :lol:

mike


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Battery charging*

Hi All
Bear in mind when testing batteries with a multi meter that they carry a surface charge. What this means is that if you charge the battery up and then test it shortly afterwards even a dud battery will show 12v. plus
When you first had a car did you ever flatten your battery and then leave it for 1/2 and then find there was a bit of charge in it again.?

However 12v is getting near the dead side and ideally they should be 12.7v. A good battery will stay at this voltage for a long time with a tv connected with the right cable. 
I suspect you have a dud battery. You can get the capacity tested at a suitable garage.

Regards
Phill


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

In case you go for a new battery please verify you buy the correct battery. Do not buy a normal car battery, they are designed for single starts of the engine in other words few cycles at high amps. The battery you need is designed for multiply cycles down to low levels of capacity. A normal good lead battery will do. If you have place you may go for 2 six volt batteries in series and try to buy the type of 6V batteries that are used in electric fork lift trucks.
John


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

There is supposed to be a difference between auto batteries and lesisures, in reality the only diffrence is the Non vented caps, my local camper shop had there van battery go one morning, so for speed they used a leisure battery thinking it wouldnt last long but would get them going.

That was 4+ years ago, its still going strong.

George


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi
> 
> There is supposed to be a difference between auto batteries and lesisures, in reality the only diffrence is the Non vented caps,


and maybe a handle to carry it by.

mike


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike

Yes but besides the Caps and Handles, What have the Romans ever done for us? 8)


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

Hi if the Battery is only 18 mths old surely it will still be under guarantee,as most have at least 2yrs, mine has 5yr




Keep Rolling


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rolling

*if the Battery is only 18 mths old surely it will still be under guarantee,as most have at least 2yrs, mine has 5yr *

I just had to take cover from an aerial pink porker

Battery guarantee's are notoriously worthless


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

Hi George I didn,t realise you were an expert on battery guarantee's, I thought it was just on wit. 


Keep Rolling


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rolling

In a way you cannot blame battery manufacturers, most people have got no idea how to look after a battery properly using zigs and split chargers and then over discharging the battery. Try exchanging one and you will find like many before the guarantee is pretty worthless.


----------

